# Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht



## HardwareNerd92 (11. Februar 2013)

*Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Hallo liebe User,
Ich brauche ein Notebook für 3D Animationen. Ich arbeite mit "Blender" und bräuchte ein Notebook für Zuhause und Unterwegs.
 Ich habe eigentlich keine großen Ansprüche, hauptsache die Leistung stimmt.
Da ich mich leider überhaupt nicht in Sachen Hardware für 3D auskenne , würde ich mich über vorschläge freuen. Gerne auch MacBook.
Preislimit liegt bei 2200€

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
HauptfeldwebelS


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (11. Februar 2013)

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...0;020;015;025;010&bestellnr=XMG-P722#DNconfig

Mit 2x HD7970, 2x4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 750GB 7200RPM HDD und 512GB Samsung 840 SSD
---
2140,-

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob du diese hohe grafikleistung brauchst...


----------



## Omen_IT (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Hallo 

Willst du dir das wirklich antun ? 
Ich würde mir nen fixen holen um 1600 € oder so und den Rest für ein günstiges i5 Notebook holen!


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

blender.org - Education & Help



> Blender is avaliable cross platform, *but utilizes OpenGL for drawing the  entire interface. That means you best use a graphics card and drivers  that conform to the OpenGL specifications.*
> Unfortunately there are a  lot of cheap graphics cards on the market that only support a basic  sub-set of the OpenGL specs. VIA and Intel cards are infamous for this.



Hast da was richtiges raus gesucht.


----------



## Omen_IT (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

blender.org - System Requirements

Hier mal Sys Anforderungen


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Das Optimum bekommt man kaum hin.
Dual 8 Core?


----------



## Moritzz94 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

@Research: Aber die neue Cycles Renderengine unterstützt nur CUDA und deshalb nur nVidia. Kommt halt darauf an mit was er rendern will.

Ich würde mir aber auch lieber nen guten Desktop holen und nen billigen unterwegs. Davon hat man viel mehr.


----------



## HardwareNerd92 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

@Omen_IT: Ich habe schon einen PC Zuhause stehen, das Notebook wird in Zukunft für den Arbeitsplatz benötigt.
Deshalb suche ich halt nach einem Notebook mit genügend Leistung für Office, vllt mal nen kleines Spielchen aber zum größten Teil für´s 3D-Rendern


----------



## Omen_IT (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht  
Aber ich denke er ist besser beraten mit einem
I7 3770K 
16 GB 1600er CL9 DDR3
250 GB SSD 
Quadro oder Fire Pro


----------



## Moritzz94 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Mit welcher Engine willst du denn Rendern? Filme oder Standbilder?


----------



## Omen_IT (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Also wird hauptsächlich mit dem PC Zuhause gerendert ?


----------



## HardwareNerd92 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

@ Moritzz94 : Da ich noch in den Anfängen bin habe ich mich noch nicht orientiert, ich denke aber ich werde zu Filme tendieren.

@ Omen_IT: Also ich möchte mir dann aufjedenfall einen neuen PC kaufen und das Notebook soll halt für unterwegs sein,
mir würde es auch reichen wenn ich mit dem Notebook normal mit 3D arbeiten kann.
Der Pc wird dann natürlich hauptsächlich dafür benutzt


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*



Moritzz94 schrieb:


> @Research: Aber die neue Cycles Renderengine unterstützt nur CUDA und deshalb nur nVidia. Kommt halt darauf an mit was er rendern will.


Quelle?

Wenn AMD muss es keine FirePro sein.

AMD beschneidet seine Desktop-Karten nicht. Nvidia schon.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Hmm du könntest dir ja auch ein Mini-ITX  System zum Rumtragen bauen


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Transportabel?
Genius!


----------



## HardwareNerd92 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Also wenn einer lust hätte , könnte er mir ja mal ein PC-System zusammenstellen und ein Notebook vorschlagen was für Rendern geeignet ist.
Beim Computer würde ich auch gerne nebenbei zocken können, Spiele wie z.B BF3, Cod, Sim City 5 und co.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn du rendern willst:

i7 3770K

Wenn nicht:

i5 3570K

Wenn du übertakten willst die K Variante und wenn nicht den non k und dieses Board + Kühler

-Asrock B75 Pro3 + Boxed 

Übertakten.

-Asrock Z77 Pro3 + EKL Brocken

Rest:

2x4 GB Ram
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
LG Laufwerk 20€
Bitfenix Shinobi 
Be Quiet! 550W Gold
GTX670 (ev. 2mal)

Wären ca 880€

Somit kannst du dir noch Bildschirm etc kaufen für 220€
---
1100€
Nochmal 1100€ für ein Lappi


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Rendern den hier:Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Geht auch gut zum Zocken und Rendern.
Simultan.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (12. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Rendern den hier:Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Geht auch gut zum Zocken und Rendern.
> Simultan.



Wenn man nicht übertakten will


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Februar 2013)

Warum 2 GTX670 ? Wenn CUDA gebraucht wird, eher eine GTX5XX oder eine Workstation Karte. Mir fällt der Name grad nicht ein  


@Research: Ja, so etwas in der Art. Karten die halt nicht zum Spielen gedacht sind


----------



## Research (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*

Quadro?
Tesla?


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Notebook für 3D Rendern gesucht*



Research schrieb:


> Transportabel?
> Genius!


 
Na ja, das Prodigy ist doch transportabel, oder?
Oder auch das Lian Li PC-TU200B .


----------

